# Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail 2012 Schedule



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Indian lake Saturday April 7th

Buckeye Lake Sunday April 29th

CJ Brown Resevoir Sunday June 24th

Buckeye Lake Sunday September 23rd

Indian Lake 2 day championship October 6th and 7th


For more details visit
www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

All permits have been received.Membership and entry forms posted on website. Looking forward to another great year.


www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

getting close to the first tourny cant wait .


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

The Indian Lake event will be going out of the Lakeview ramp. Entries must be post marked 7 days ahead of the tournament or there will be a $10.00 late fee.


----------

